# 2nd Possible Group Buy Palio Cutters



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

For those of you who missed out on the first group buy (and those who got one, but might want another), I might be able to make another one happen. I need everyone who is interested to please post to this thread 1 time with the total number of cutters you might be interested in, so that I may get a count. The price I am sorry to say will not be as low as the first group buy, but will definitely be below $30 (plus shipping). I will need to have a pretty good idea of how many are wanted within let's say a weeks time. If we can reach 25 by the end of next week, I'll make it happen.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Count me in for 1.

Thanks.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll take one.


----------



## ricmac25 (May 13, 2003)

I'm in for one.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm down for 5


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll take one as well.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Depending on how many of you need these cutters, you may want to contact the user "thecellshop" on eBay. Do a search for Palio Cutter and this user's current auction will come up.

He frequently sells Palio cutters "Buy It Now" for $15 or $20 with free shipping. I got mine for $15; but his current dutch auction (9 available) has them @ $20.

I don't mean to steal your thunder/step on your toes here OpusEx; but $15 or $20 vs $30 is quite a significant savings. Perhaps if you ask this seller if they have a lot available; even a better than the $15 price could be obtained.

Apparently this guy has a good source for the Palio cutters. I will post another comment in this thread to let you know that the cutter arrived OK, etc.. The price seemed soo low I was a little leary - let me be the guinea pig.

Matt


----------



## Wascal (May 19, 2004)

Just bought one on Ebay, will post again after it arrives.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

txmatt said:


> Depending on how many of you need these cutters, you may want to contact the user "thecellshop" on eBay. Do a search for Palio Cutter and this user's current auction will come up.
> 
> He frequently sells Palio cutters "Buy It Now" for $15 or $20 with free shipping. I got mine for $15; but his current dutch auction (9 available) has them @ $20.
> 
> ...


Matt- You may want to read this From another post:



OpusEx said:


> FYI A large inventory of Palio's was stolen recently (I know this from having a direct conversation with the owner of the company that makes them, who I just informed about the E-bay posting) and is the reason so many retailers had them on backorder recently, which effected the recent group buy on this board. The price listed on E-bay is below what the distributor sells them for to retailers, so while I'm not saying this guy who has them listed is not on the "up and up" I'll leave it to all of you to make your own decision. If you just look at it as a great buy for yourself and can keep your conscious clear, then go for it. I have offered to do another group buy on a post below this one, if anyone has any interest.


I, myself would not want to support a thief!

Source post: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5805


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

cigartexan said:


> Matt- You may want to read this From another post:
> I, myself would not want to support a thief!
> Source post: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5805


I wish I had seen that post sooner - I have to agree supporting a possible thief is not good.

Interestingly enough the auction for the 9 that was up yesterday is now closed showing 5 available. Maybe this person didn't do well enough staying under the radar.

If this guy puts these up on eBay again I would think twice about buying from him now.. Sorry to any of you I gave bad advice to by posting the link.

Matt


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

I would definately be interested in one.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

By my count we are 10. Anybody else?


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

I'll talk to a few of my friends that arent on the boards, see if I can get them in on it, your guessing sub $30 correct?


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

NewGeneration85 said:


> I'll talk to a few of my friends that arent on the boards, see if I can get them in on it, your guessing sub $30 correct?


That is correct, I will guarantee that the price will be below $30 (not inclusive of shipping to each person).


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Price will be $27.50 + shipping. We are at 10 cutters wanted now, I'll give it a few more days (let's say till Wednesday night) to see if anyone else wants to jump in.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BTT - Just wanted to bump this up if someone missed it and is interested.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

This is still a go. I will be out of town until Thursday July 29th, so let's just see if anyone else wants in on this until then. Upon my return I will post and finalize payment details and get shipping addy's, etc.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sounds good. The wife and I close on our new house on the 29th. 

I dont think I'll have two nickels to rub together after closing (and my new Palio, of course  )

Until then...


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

I'll send ya two nickels in the mail if you really want to rub them together. :w 




Congrats on getting a new house.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, back from a great time in Vegas. Got a PM inquiring about 2 more, so now I think the count is 12. Anybody else?


----------



## prccap1 (Jan 1, 2000)

I would like one. I never seem to be able to find these in stock.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Confirmation list:

Bman 2
1f1fan 1
G-Man 1
ricmac25 1
Cigartexan 5
cwaddell 1
NewGeneration85 1
prccap 1

Please respond to this post and confirm the amount of cutters you want. If anyone wants to jump in there is still an opportunity, just post to this thread. Once I have the above confirmed I will post instructions for payment and get mailing addresses for everyone.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1 for me

Thanks.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, 1 for me.


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm still in for one.

thanks.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> Confirmation list:
> 
> Bman 2 (confirmed)
> 1f1fan 1 (confirmed)
> ...


Updated 08/05/04


----------



## prccap1 (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm good for my one. These damn things are always sold out everywhere I look.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> Confirmation list:
> 
> Bman 2 (confirmed)
> 1f1fan 1 (confirmed)
> ...


Updated 8/12/04 Could ricmac25 and NewGeneration85 please respond to this post and confirm, I have PM'ed both of you already with no response.


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry, I have been away on vacatin and unable to check the forums. If you havent made the order yet, I would like to confirm that I would like 1.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

What's the latest? How soon until the order goes out? I haven't heard anything for a while, so I am just checking in.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

G-Man said:


> What's the latest? How soon until the order goes out? I haven't heard anything for a while, so I am just checking in.


The latest:
I had been waiting for ricmac25 to respond, but that hasn't happened and I don't want to hold the rest of the group up. In addition, as is always the case, people not originally in the group buy have PM'ed me asking if they can still get in and I would like to help out as many people as possible. So, this is how I am going to work it out:

1) Those already on the list and confirmed will be getting a PM from me with payment details, so I can get your cutters out to you ASAP (and thanks to all of you for your patience).

2) Anyone who sees this post and does still want to get in is welcome too, just PM me.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I appreciate the work you are putting in. I will include a little something extra with my payment.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, PM's and e-mails have gone out


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Uhhhh folks, I have received a MO from 1f1fan only and have already mailed out his cutter. Could the rest of you please get your MO's in the mail and PM me to let me know that they are on their way. Greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Finally got a M.O. Will put in the mail Tuesday since today is Sunday and Monday a holiday. Thanks a lot.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Got the cutter today, very nice!

Thanks again for putting this group buy together.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a bump up for this post, as I still have some of these available. The list below is updated as well.

Bman 2 (confirmed) (payment rec'vd and cutters sent)
1f1fan 1 (confirmed)(payment rec'vd and cutter sent)
G-Man 1 (confirmed)(payment rec'vd and cutter sent)
ricmac25 1
Cigartexan 5 (confirmed)(payment rec'vd and cutters sent)
cwaddell 1 (confirmed)
NewGeneration85 1
prccap 1 (confirmed)


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

I got my Palio cutter last week, thanks to brother Opus...man what a deal these are for the quality..the cut is superior to anything I have used...I used it to cut a Cohbia Sublime 54 ring gauge...sliced thru it like a scalpel...great cutter and great buy... If you don't have one you need one, Thanks Marc....Bman :w :w


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Bman said:


> I got my Palio cutter last week, thanks to brother Opus...man what a deal these are for the quality..the cut is superior to anything I have used...I used it to cut a Cohbia Sublime 54 ring gauge...sliced thru it like a scalpel...great cutter and great buy... If you don't have one you need one, Thanks Marc....Bman :w :w


Anyone have any extras they want to sell?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OpusEx said:


> Just a bump up for this post, as I still have some of these available. The list below is updated as well.
> 
> Bman 2 (confirmed) (payment rec'vd and cutters sent)
> 1f1fan 1 (confirmed)(payment rec'vd and cutter sent)
> ...


OpusEx,

If you have a leftover and you'll take paypal so I wont have to go to the post office, I'd love to get one from you. OK, I'll go to the post office for a money order if I have to.

jason


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

summerkc said:


> Anyone have any extras they want to sell?


As mentioned in the "bump up" post, I still have some.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

slowhand said:


> OpusEx,
> 
> If you have a leftover and you'll take paypal so I wont have to go to the post office, I'd love to get one from you. OK, I'll go to the post office for a money order if I have to.
> 
> jason


Sorry I do not take Paypal. If you want to get a MO let me know.


----------



## jordon (Mar 23, 2004)

OpusEx said:


> As mentioned in the "bump up" post, I still have some.


PM sent


----------

